
Neuron Mobility raises $3.7M to bring e-scooters to Southeast Asia’s cities - techaddict009
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/05/neuron-mobility-raises-3-7m/
======
techaddict009
I am from India where e-scooters do not exist at all. So can anyone comment on
who is from a country where it exists a lot on:

How does it impact your life?

Have you used it?

What are pros and cons of it?

